# The REAL mkVI build thread



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hahaha, the car in question, Alf's (alf_ftw) mkVI GTI:








let the fun begin. Mason-Techs and e3 are on their way


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

first mk6 on air... whaaa?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: The REAL mkVI build thread (passat_98)*

Alrighty then


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: The REAL mkVI build thread (dOWa242)*

subscribed


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The REAL mkVI build thread (f_399)*

WOW there is a car in this build!






















Can't wait to see what you guys do!!!
Just got my e3 in.... waiting on my bombers.....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The REAL mkVI build thread (Morio)*

When i saw this in your Flikr, i thought "now thaaaaaat guy needs to bag his mkvi"

interesting


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

hi im alf, and this is my build up thread. <3


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

awwww yayah! gonna look sick man! id say once your bagged and along side the cc, houston will be put on the map big time!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

gonna look sick, cant wait to see it done!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (tomespo)*

meh








wheels plans?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

Alf, if you guys come up Sunday, I might have rear brackets for you.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
let the fun begin. Mason-Techs and e3 are on their way 


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I think it's more about you building Hype when you don't have parts yet. 
I find it best to post results and not words.

















_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
show them how its done, alf!












_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:31 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

very nice, now get this done please


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

Lovin those wheels. Some of my all time favorites. Can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

SO stoked!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

you must owe alotve money if you keep switching up cars the way you do. 06 gti, to farenheight, to 09 jetta, to mk6, and a beetle...?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ilde10)*

or just work at the vw dealership


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Legit. The MKVI GTIs/Golfs are still growing on me, but I think this will be the one to really open my eyes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with the build. Sounds like you've got some nice equipment coming your way.


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

To give you an idea...











_Modified by abbixx at 2:55 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looks nice. not a mkvi fan, but anticipating this build


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (holywhitebread)*

subsrcibed


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: The REAL mkVI build thread (passat_98)*

its good to see there is a car in this build thread, def. gonna be watching this


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_you must owe alotve money if you keep switching up cars the way you do. 06 gti, to farenheight, to 09 jetta, to mk6, and a beetle...?

negative







it helps working for a VW dealership


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Alf, if you guys come up Sunday, I might have rear brackets for you.









mannnnnn, i wanna go up there so bad. let me talk to my lady and ill try to roll up there with jon. thanks so much again drew for taking me in such short notice <3

_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_meh








wheels plans?









i gots plans ^_^
vwmatt isnt much help when it comes to my bank account hahaha


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

well at least you didn't put titties in the title and leave me disappointed like your tiguan thread....
Can't wait to see this build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (fasttt600)*


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (dman736)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dman736* »_subscribed


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (dman736)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dman736* »_subscribed


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (RPF1)*

Alf, if this goes to a second page with no updates like the other MK6 then I am unsubscribing.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Management has shipped by fedex as of today








and dooo myyy bracketsss


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
and dooo myyy bracketsss

no joke, slacker has me waiting for mine too


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I'll have them this weekend so shut yall mouth.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Are you done yet???


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (abbixx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abbixx* »_To give you an idea...









_Modified by abbixx at 2:55 AM 2-24-2010_

more of this? ^


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (xandypx)*

is it christmas yet?


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

so proud alf! can't wait to see this develop!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

it's all hype, we're on page 2 and all I see is pic of a car in a dealership parking lot.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (xandypx)*

non-dealer pic.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

texas is looking really good for 2010! everyone is already blowing my mind and i haven't even seen half the setups!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

I love the empty on the ground in that pic!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Tejas' finest!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Awesome! Glad to see a MKVI build thread that going to have results!!! Subscribed.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Awesome! Glad to see a MKVI build thread that going to have results!!! Subscribed.

its an honor <3
Shipment Dates
Ship date

Feb 24, 2010
Estimated delivery

Feb 26, 2010
Destination
Houston, TX

management comes in tomorrow


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

cant wait to see!


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (2.0fsiwagon)*

cant wait to see this ALF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ANOTHER car I'm expecting to see @ Wuste2010 for Double Down!


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

This thread sure beats the other one about the hockey kid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

Management is in, ridetech wraps everything very very well and professionally.
















































































the controller is super tiny. hopefully here soon passat_98 (matt) will be assisting me or doing most of the work to put this in LOL.
now we wait on bags







and potential ideas on how all of this will be going in.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

ahhhh here we go!! lol the packaging does look very professional. Are you just running one compressor?


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_ahhhh here we go!! lol the packaging does look very professional. Are you just running one compressor?

negative, running two compressors. i just didnt unwrap the other one for a pic.
they glued the box shut lol


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you get the "DO NOT OPEN" envelope?


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you get the "DO NOT OPEN" envelope?























NO i was hoping to find it after going through your thread. fckn let down. i dont wanna bag my **** anymore.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

lol
call them and complain!


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i love that controller. getting excited to see ya'll do work!


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (markfif)*

did you get this car at the Melmac dealership?


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
negative, running two compressors. i just didnt unwrap the other one for a pic.
they glued the box shut lol

Figure haha, did you get height level sensors as well??


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_
Figure haha, did you get height level sensors as well??

negative. We'll start messing with it on Wednesday whne I have a day off. Just waiting on bags and brackets now


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I got the brackets, they're here.










_Modified by dorbritz at 9:18 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

dont wana get off topic, but
dorbritz: saw your feature in et! Congrats bro! lookin' good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_I got the brackets, there here.









i'll take 2, one for the cc and one for the tiggy


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

pfft, i already requested em







AND im driving to dallas to get em.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

nice ridetech!! I got mine this week as well!! Can't wait to see how you guys get it hooked up!!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (caddy 2 dope)*

some progress made today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dorbritz designs ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif real build threads. 
NB4TLow!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

got notched








thanks dorbritz designs!
drew does great work.































management is hopefully going in wednesday


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

a notch on a brand new car is ballsy, mad props i could never bring myself to do that








looking forward to more updates


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks, i was a little weary. but eh. gotta do work.


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

omg you took a new car and notched it!? now the structural integrity is weaker and blah blah blah blah blah blah. haha sorry someone had to do it. but was fun goin up there with you guys. hope to see this thing on the ground soon!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

got wheels to go with this loww, still waiting on bags


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

I want my click back.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

i got corrado senas MAE's crown jewels to go with the bags lol!
MAE Crown jewels. 2 piece. 19x8.5 19x9.5 et41


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

damm this is gonna look GOOD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

looks like your taking out those shiny bolts? i hope they looked like cheap 4x4 truck wheels on the a6


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

god i cant wait to see this done. Kind of disappointed ur not keeping the oz's tho....


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_god i cant wait to see this done. Kind of disappointed ur not keeping the oz's tho....
theyll be on my GF's car. we can alternate


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

the mae's are going to be money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Still waiting on bags, eh?


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_Still waiting on bags, eh?

 yea







(


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_theyll be on my GF's car. we can alternate









ok i went from







to


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** yes
HWB should be sick!


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Those new wheels are gonna look dope on the car, looking forward to seeing completed pics!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

so am i lol.
got the rear bags in, thanks santi!
















and the rear bags wearing D cups by Dorbritz Designs








Passat_98 (matt) and i put em together.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

hottttttt







thats the same set up I'm doing for my rear


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

watching!


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The REAL mkVI build thread (passat_98)*


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_so am i lol.

and the rear bags wearing D cups by Dorbritz Designs


















I'm running Dorbritz Dcups as well. Make sure you line up your fittings and drill the hole before it's time to mount it all. It will save you about 30 minutes during the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_looks like your taking out those shiny bolts? i hope they looked like cheap 4x4 truck wheels on the a6

huh? those are pics when i bought them. aaaand what 4x4 wheels look like maes?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Oh can't wait to see a mk6 on pockets of air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

thank guys, all in due time, still waiting on the final goods from mason-tech.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

Did you get everything pre-wired yet?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see this on the ground!


_Modified by Plain at 11:54 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I saw the Ninja edit Paul.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

I'm a


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

no







been being lazy. haha. the wheels do come in today though.
_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Did you get everything pre-wired yet?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_no







been being lazy. haha. the wheels do come in today though.


better quit being lazy or this thread is going to be as bad as the other mk6 build..lol


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


----------



## PVPMK6 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote »_better quit being lazy or this thread is going to be as bad as the other mk6 build

Do you mean that MK6??










_Modified by PVPMK6 at 6:04 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_
better quit being lazy or this thread is going to be as bad as the other mk6 build..lol









pfft, when its time to do work, we do work.
also cant do much without front bags. also wheels came in today. sean_corrado had em nicely packed.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (alf_ftw)*

cool! glad you got them. cant wait to see them on.


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PVPMK6* »_
Do you mean that MK6??
<img title="This image has been resized. Original size: 820x615" style="border: 1px solid rgb(95, 95, 95); max-width: 800px;" src="http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn141/PVPMK1/Golf6onair006.jpg" border="0" width="800" height="600">



Nope. The one that was yet to be bought. 


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
pfft, when its time to do work, we do work.
also cant do much without front bags. also wheels came in today. sean_corrado had em nicely packed. 


Word. Can't wait. Getting antsy.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_
Word. Can't wait. Getting antsy.

blameitonsanti lol


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

dis guy


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_dis guy

^^dis nga.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

need pics meow


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Watched topics


----------



## Be_Liquid10 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

this sure would look alot better with a BBK in front, lol. With those specs those wheels should clear as well










_Modified by Be_Liquid10 at 1:14 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## winterbeat_wpg (Jan 17, 2008)

glanced through this thread quickly.. right on, as being a minitrucker for 10 years i love seeing air on new stuff.
from my experience ditch those push to connect fittings to some brass compression fittings.


----------



## Rob1986 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (winterbeat_wpg)*

some motivation for you, son.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Rob1986)*

bags should be in next week. We've got to start working


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

got new plates, work begins sunday :sigh:










_Modified by alf_ftw at 3:42 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

hahaha awesome plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_got new plates, work begins sunday :sigh:


too bad the weather will be ****.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

work never ends.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

Done yet?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
too bad the weather will be ****.









So?!?!?! it's TX we all know weather forecasts count for **** haha...plus isnt there something called a garage?









Cant wait to see it fellas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

garage it is, too bad we all can have one with a/c


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

You dont need any A/C when it's going to "snow"


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_garage it is, too bad we all can have one with a/c









Craig being a huge pack rat ftl.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*

mine just has a stripped down quantum on one side


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

PUT THEM IN ALREADY!!









wrinkle red? dope.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_
blameitonsanti lol






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now get to work and put them on already!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

alf is leaving on a 4 day cruise tomorrow. fail


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

wish i got a custom color!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Then bring me the freaking car!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_
wrinkle red? dope.


x2


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*










are yall done yet?


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (joelzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joelzy* »_










x100000


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

rears still need a little work


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Where do you work and are they hiring?
'82 B2 Passat, '98 B5 Passat, '09 CC, '09 Tiguan and a MkVI GTI on bags at 22?
Not hating, that's awesome. You're winning at life. 
Car looks good btw.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawbdee* »_Where do you work and are they hiring?
'82 B2 Passat, '98 B5 Passat, '09 CC, '09 Tiguan and a MkVI GTI on bags at 22?
Not hating, that's awesome. You're winning at life. 
Car looks good btw. 

.
rofl. I work for vw. 2 are paid for and are in pieces to make a super dope quantum, but the cc and tiguan are the dailys for me and the gf. 
thanks








btw the gti is my buddy's at the dealer...but my CC is bagged










_Modified by passat_98 at 6:05 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

They are actually lovers... With gf's on the side








Looks amazing Alf!!!
Hatch pics!!!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (francocorrado)*


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Sits nice.
Black wheels ruin it for me though.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

LOVE it on the oz's. Such a mean looking car imo


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

looks so good! but get some smore stretch on those tires!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

sick, hope to see it at HWB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

awesome!
stance wise, i think the drop is good, once you get the other set of wheels on i think it will look better


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

yah get them maes on there. i wanna see how they look on a different car


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yah get them maes on there. i wanna see how they look on a different car


this x a million!


----------



## ALEX V2 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (stoners vr6)*

soo sick
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks guys







i wanna thank matt (passat98) for doing work on my car. ****ing awesome friend. and great expertise


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

looking great, some better pictures would be nice.. hahahaha


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

I love it. Enough said.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks pretty damn good.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yah get them maes on there. i wanna see how they look on a different car

no no he can't they apparently look like cheap trucker wheels?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yah get them maes on there. i wanna see how they look on a different car









car looks hot


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good Alf!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

^ stop teasing!!!! =P


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

better pics are coming tomorrow


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

Perfect Alf, Perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

camber them rears!!!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

looking good.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

Same wheels??
















damn black wheels, cant see ****


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_better pics are coming tomorrow

















I could be the only one... but I think the OZs looked better.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_
I could be the only one... but I think the OZs looked better.









you are


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

ohhh **** the MAE's look SIIIIIIICK


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (d.tek)*

love it!!! good buy








actually now that i think about it. . i wish i picked them up










_Modified by got_vdub at 9:12 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

they do look good on the car. i wanna see some more camber in the back to tuck some rim.


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

i need to get an alignment to camber out the rears. but im actually touching rim now without an alignment. i think if i were to camber out the rears even worse id hit the lips against the rear fender.








i love the MAE's but i also love the ultraleggeras also. but MAE's go so hard.
passat98 matt will be taking better pics today


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_ibut MAE's go so hard.
passat98 matt will be taking better pics today











couldn't have said it better myself
can't wait for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

well just camber them a lil more lol i think you can get close to -5 in the rear. just play with it and air it out and see if it works.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

what are the specs?
like alf said, if they tuck, the fender might damage the wheel
i purposely got less camber so the fender sits on the lip 
but, it may look weird with the front tucking and the rears arent


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_it may look weird with the front tucking and the rears arent

it wouldn't be the first time


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
it wouldn't be the first time 


yep.. most mkv on staggered rs do this..
Can't wait to see the new pictures, make sure to expose for the wheel and not the car. Something I had to remember when I we't with black wheels.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

just raw shots here at work 
































The man himself


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_
yep.. most mkv on staggered rs do this..


true but those are 17's, it would lay frame before the front wheels tuck


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

Sexy Mofo right there!
Alf that is,not the car.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

gorgeous!!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

holy Nom Alf... looks delicious


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_what are the specs?
like alf said, if they tuck, the fender might damage the wheel
i purposely got less camber so the fender sits on the lip 
but, it may look weird with the front tucking and the rears arent

im happy with em, looks good to me, then again the d-cups werent cut also.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

no need to cut the d-cups
cut off half the nipple and those rear wheels can tuck
look at cesars (glices)


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

looks good man ... sitting nice and flush http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

but its sooo flushhhh. i think it looks great as is.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alf_ftw* »_but its sooo flushhhh. i think it looks great as is. 

agreed!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

go texas! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_go texair! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This picture makes me want a MK6.







Very nice...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

i appreciate the love guys. <3 
texair







we got a few guys doing work soon to the mk6's


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dub-Nation)*

unplanned shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

You need a combination of 2 things, and now that is warm it'll be perfect!! 
1. camber
+
2. pulled rears
now you might think, well how am i going to pull the rear quarter panels, w/o body work, and blah blah blah.... 
Simple, a magazine... Ask Cesar w/ the silver Jetta... Did it on his car, and now it tucks rear wheel and doesnt hit it at all.. 
If it's done right it'll tuck and wont hit anything... 
start with cambering them in, and then call me and i'll tell u the magazine story..


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

PVW works best btw


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

19s beg to be tucked man. lol i wanna see tuckin rim in the rear.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

one more


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Looking good.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

that looks amazing with the maes on, well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks awesome man. Much better than the OZ's.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*











_Modified by hippierob at 8:14 PM 4-1-2010_


----------



## rawbdee (Sep 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ALEX V2 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rawbdee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for texas!


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

post some more pics!!!!!!!
do some w/ it all the way up


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_one more


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

looks awesome. 
makes me like the MK6 a little more.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

damn this thing looks good. I kinda want a mk6 now...


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll be @ SoWo @'the camberwears booth


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mihneagabriel)*

both cars look fantastic


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

This MKVI is pure inspiration
here is a link to the hate on the MKVI forum; http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
I guess this is the only safe place for the lovers of BAGS.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: (F4UH8TRS)*

goddamn, looking sick brah


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (RaBBiT MKV)*

Car looks great but I'm not feelin the rims at all. If you like em, more power to ya.
The OZs looked a ton better IMO.


_Modified by themachasy at 7:21 AM 4-30-2010_


----------

